#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Зал медитации в Гомонтово, Ленобласть

## Ho Shim

Один из практикующих дзэн-центра Школы "Кван Ум", Марк Полянский, сейчас в одиночку строит большой дом для своей семьи и с большим залом для проведения медитаций, буддийских практик. На протяжении нескольких лет, на основе старого (старинного) фундамента он возводит трехэтажное здание с использованием соломенных блоков и прочих экономичнных, экологичных решений. Недавно об этом, и не столько об этом, был репортаж на НТВ, посмотреть можно здесь. Сейчас он участвует в конкурсе по _экологическому девелопменту и энергоэффективности Green Awards_ и там проходит голосование, поучаствовав в котором, вы можете помочь этому проекту. Голосование проходит здесь.

----------

Ersh (13.08.2013), Eugeny (10.08.2013), Liza Lyolina (15.08.2013), Onedrop (13.08.2013), Thaitali (10.08.2013), Ануруддха (10.08.2013), Буль (11.08.2013), Джигме (11.08.2013), Жека (11.08.2013), Паня (11.08.2013), Поляков (11.08.2013), Ритл (10.08.2013), Степан Т (10.08.2013), Топпер- (10.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Посмотрел текст по ссылке. Ну до чего же всё-таки народ у нас внутренне-агрессивный. Любого, кто не такой, как они, готовы раскатать.

----------

Alexeiy (10.08.2013), Bob (10.08.2013), Eugeny (10.08.2013), Аким (10.08.2013), Джигме (11.08.2013), Дмитрон (14.08.2013), Дхармананда (11.08.2013), Жека (11.08.2013), Михаил Макушев (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Посмотрел текст по ссылке. Ну до чего же всё-таки народ у нас внутренне-агрессивный. Любого, кто не такой, как они, готовы раскатать.


Из репортажа НТВ можно составить неверное впечатление от том, что на самом деле происходит. Впрочем, в этом нет ничего удивительного ))

На самом деле нет никакого "религиозного конфликта". Местные, конечно, относились, а некоторые до сих пор относятся, с недоверием к стройке, но ни о каком конфликте речи не идет. Марк находится с соседями в хороших отношениях.

Проблема в другом: на месте исторического парка "Гомонтово" сейчас ведется незаконное строительство коттеджного поселка. Среди владельцев участков фигурируют местные чиновники и их родственники, и даже один федеральный судья. Сейчас всех, кто подписывал какие-либо обращения в гос. органы по этому вопросу, и вообще проявлял участие, начинают помаленьку напрягать. В том числе и с привлечением главного архитектора района, массовки и телевидения.

Короче, не смотрите ТВ, оно врет. А, народ у нас хороший, когда разберется что к чему.

----------

Ho Shim (12.08.2013), Liza Lyolina (15.08.2013), Дмитрон (14.08.2013), Степан Т (11.08.2013), Топпер- (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Bob

А тётенька говорившая в репортаже: "мы православные, нам никаких сект и буддизмов не надо" - это просто актриса?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хорошо сыграла...  :Kiss:  Я аж поверил в её заболевание.

----------

Топпер- (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Спасибо за пояснение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А тётенька говорившая в репортаже: "мы православные, нам никаких сект и буддизмов не надо" - это просто актриса? Хорошо сыграла...  Я аж поверил в её заболевание.


Почему актриса? Главное собрать нужных людей в нужном месте, правильно снять и смонтировать нужный репортаж.

----------

Джигме (22.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.08.2013), Топпер- (12.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

Так выглядит дом после покраски фасада:

 


Друзья! 

В голосование стремительно ворвался участник Мустафа Билек перехватив иннициативу и выхватив лидерство у нашего кандидата. Ускользает, казалось бы уже бывшая в руках, победа. Просьба к тем, кто хочет поддержать Марка в его начинании, но еще не проголосовал, проголосовать, здесь - http://greenawards.ru/ru/golosovanie Может быть еще удастся обойти коварного конкурента)

----------

Eugeny (20.08.2013), Джигме (22.08.2013), Дхармананда (21.08.2013), Топпер- (21.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Так выглядит дом после покраски фасада:
> 
> Друзья! 
> 
> В голосование стремительно ворвался участник Мустафа Билек перехватив иннициативу и выхватив лидерство у нашего кандидата. Ускользает, казалось бы уже бывшая в руках, победа. Просьба к тем, кто хочет поддержать Марка в его начинании, но еще не проголосовал, проголосовать, здесь - http://greenawards.ru/ru/golosovanie Может быть еще удастся обойти коварного конкурента)


Заметил одну вещь, при каждом голосе за Марка появляется голос за Мустафу. Походу там жульничество реальное.

----------

Топпер- (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Заметил одну вещь, при каждом голосе за Марка появляется голос за Мустафу. Походу там жульничество реальное.


Тут, конечно, трудно разобраться. Хотя, разрыв уже пару раз туда обратно менялся. Может они взяли и окончательно решили этот вопрос)

----------


## Eugeny

> Тут, конечно, трудно разобраться. Хотя, разрыв уже пару раз туда обратно менялся. Может они взяли и окончательно решили этот вопрос)


Кстати а когда заканчивается конкурс?

----------


## Дхармананда

Никто не знает, чем покрыты крыша дома?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Никто не знает, чем покрыты крыша дома?


А вы у него вконтакте спросите.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кстати а когда заканчивается конкурс?


Кстати, не знаю)

----------


## Буль

А зачем там голосование? Там же жюри всё решает.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А зачем там голосование? Там же жюри всё решает.


Честно говоря, не знаю. Может быть, лучше самого соискателя пригласить сюда, для всех вопросов - попытаюсь.
 Я сам только _распространитель_, просто человека хорошо знаю)

----------

Топпер- (22.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Посмотрел текст по ссылке. Ну до чего же всё-таки народ у нас внутренне-агрессивный. Любого, кто не такой, как они, готовы раскатать.


это вы еще в на кавказе не были. свои сразу ангелами показались бы :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.08.2013), Топпер- (23.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

дело в том,что у некоторых людей Ай-пи адрес сбрасывается и они голосуют по много раз...

----------

Нар (25.08.2013), Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

голосование заканчивается 03.09

----------

Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

> А вы у него вконтакте спросите.


крыша будет покрыта мягкой черепицей,но это в след сезоне.
сейчас нехватка времени и финансирования

----------

Буль (24.08.2013), Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

> Заметил одну вещь, при каждом голосе за Марка появляется голос за Мустафу. Походу там жульничество реальное.


конечно наверняка утверждать трудно,но думаю все честно...
почитайте анкету Мустафы!это не последний человек :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

> Из репортажа НТВ можно составить неверное впечатление от том, что на самом деле происходит. Впрочем, в этом нет ничего удивительного ))
> 
> На самом деле нет никакого "религиозного конфликта". Местные, конечно, относились, а некоторые до сих пор относятся, с недоверием к стройке, но ни о каком конфликте речи не идет. Марк находится с соседями в хороших отношениях.
> 
> 
> Проблема в другом: на месте исторического парка "Гомонтово" сейчас ведется незаконное строительство коттеджного поселка. Среди владельцев участков фигурируют местные чиновники и их родственники, и даже один федеральный судья. Сейчас всех, кто подписывал какие-либо обращения в гос. органы по этому вопросу, и вообще проявлял участие, начинают помаленьку напрягать. В том числе и с привлечением главного архитектора района, массовки и телевидения.
> 
> Короче, не смотрите ТВ, оно врет. А, народ у нас хороший, когда разберется что к чему.



Предыдущий оратор весьма сведущь в этой проблеме,это подтверждает и следующий репортаж!http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/324026/

----------

Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Марк Полянский

> Кстати а когда заканчивается конкурс?


голосование закончится 03.09

----------


## Буль

> почитайте анкету Мустафы!это не последний человек


Простите, тот Мустава -- "это не последний человек" где и в чём?

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, тот Мустава -- "это не последний человек" где и в чём?


В списке голосования.

----------

Буль (24.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

> дело в том,что у некоторых людей Ай-пи адрес сбрасывается и они голосуют по много раз...


это очень легко сделать, воспользовавшись прокси-серверами

----------


## Буль

Это ещё больше подталкивает меня к мысли, что голосование там ничего не решает...

----------


## Won Soeng

Я голосую регулярно, несколько раз в день. Про ограничение не голосовать больше одного раза предупреждений нет.

----------

Нар (25.08.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Я голосую регулярно, несколько раз в день. Про ограничение не голосовать больше одного раза предупреждений нет.


Так же раз 5 раз проголосовал, ограничений не заметил.

----------


## Нар

Я, хоть, и не в Дзен, но поддержала 3-мя голосами

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А в чем смысл интернет-голосования, если: 



> Голосование в номинациях "Человек года" и "Компания года" включает в себя два этапа: первый этап – онлайн голосование, который продлится до 3 сентября, *второй этап – голосование членов Жюри Конкурса. Окончательный выбор лауреатов премии Конкурса осуществляется на основании рассмотрения заявок, присланных кандидатами.*


Можно хоть 1000 голосов отправить, но победит то все равно тот, кого выберет жюри...
+ хорошо бы Марку подредактировать и дополнить заявку. Пока она выглядит как-то совершенно несерьезно.

----------

Буль (26.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Ребята голосуем снова, опять наш кандидат на 2 месте

----------


## Марк Полянский

Дорогие Друзья!!!
Хочу выразить всем огромную благодарность за поддержку в рейтинге.спасибо тем кто откликнулся и активно участвовал 
в голосовании и привлекал новых людей,таких было не мало
и благодаря вам было обеспечено второе место!!!
Этого достаточно для того чтобы стать лауреатом,
которого будет выбирать жюри конкурса.
Надеюсь на победу!!!
Всего за меня проголосовало 1413человек.
Победитель уже выбран!однако интрига сохраняется, 
он будет объявлен на форуме 10.09

----------

Eugeny (05.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (06.09.2013), Pema Sonam (05.09.2013), Бодо (18.09.2013), Буль (05.09.2013), Дхармананда (05.09.2013), Нар (09.09.2013), Паня (07.09.2013), Поляков (05.09.2013), Степан Т (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (06.09.2013)

----------

